# If you need a smile...



## panta dokimazete (Mar 26, 2008)

[video=youtube;cXXm696UbKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXXm696UbKY[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 26, 2008)

I miss having younger kids. They were so amused by the littlest stuff. It helped me have more wonder in my life again.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 26, 2008)

Say goodbye to your library, pal!

You deserve to see your collection of mint-Captain-Marvel, No.'s 1-10 shredded!

But cute! verrrry cute! no question. (said the man with 6 cutes)


----------



## Augusta (Mar 26, 2008)

That's really cute. Kids are so fun.  

Unfortunately Rev. Buchanan is right they do have it in for them with the little liking to tear things.


----------

